# Music in Sephora?



## sharkbytes (Apr 26, 2009)

I had no idea WHERE to put this, as it's a very strange question!  I heard a really cool song while I was in Sephora today, and I was hoping to find out what it was.  I asked the one girl working and she said she had no idea.  Anyone know how to find out what's on Sephora's mix cd's or playlists?  If there's a list somewhere, I can just listen to the songs and try to pick out which one it was, since I have no idea what the title was or who the artist was. 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## gigiopolis (Apr 26, 2009)

Um, nooo idea if this helps, but:

		The sound of music
 Quote:

  Sephora USA LLC, a San Francisco-based cosmetics retailer, works with programmers at DMX Music to capture their signature sound. "Cosmetics is a lot of self purchase and is about making people feel better, so we like to have our music be very upbeat, lively and get your feet tapping when you're in the store," says Laurie Bernstein, Sephora's director of retail operations. Sephora, which changes out its playlist quarterly, has one music mix geared toward the younger crowd with a "clubby kind of dance feel to it," and a second moderate mix that's a little bit slower paced for the markets that cater to older clients.  
 
So I guess it might help to cut down the options a bit - did you listen to more slow-paced stuff or more up-beat, dance-ish stuff?

Also, I read that Sephora has their own mix but some stores make their own (if they don't like what Sephora has to offer lol), so it could vary quite drastically from one store to another. =\ Maybe try asking other people the next time you're at that Sephora? Maybe that one girl just doesn't know, but there must be SOMEONE in there in charge of music.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Apr 26, 2009)

do you remember the lyrics or was it just an instrumental ?


----------



## KJBarbie (Apr 26, 2009)

LOL This may not really help you but when I worked there, I subscribed to that MusicID thing on my phone. People used to laugh at me but hey, we had good music.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 27, 2009)

I noticed a lot of the songs at diff retailers are the same, i found out they use the same cd!

if you know a lyric try searching it in google


----------



## brianjenny17 (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KJBarbie* 

 
_LOL This may not really help you but when I worked there, I subscribed to that MusicID thing on my phone. People used to laugh at me but hey, we had good music._

 
i do this all the time, i'll be walking with the boyfriend in THE MOST random places stop pull out my phone and proceed to have my phone match it lol

i think he gets embarassed sometimes


----------

